# Silence or speak while fursuiting.



## Art Vulpine (Nov 20, 2008)

I was watching a video on you tube about the lecture given at Anthrocon for first timers. They said in the clip that very few suiters speak.

So I will pose this question to you fursuiters out there...

Do you speak while in your fursuit or not?


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 20, 2008)

I try not to...but sometimes I do. Thats what I don't get...suits have moving jaws (some of them) but yet many don't speak....


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Nov 20, 2008)

i will :/ wearing mine out this weekends :3


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 20, 2008)

Cool


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Nov 20, 2008)

I wouldn't talk around little kids, it might scare them, other people would be fine though.


----------



## yak (Nov 20, 2008)

You know, if you're going out there dressing up like an animal, you might want to go a bit further and *not to speak* like one.

Depending on circumstances, suit and the suiter, speaking can range from being pretty darn cure to being outright creepy and sometimes laughable.

Also, part of the idea of -at least for some - dressing up is to remain incognito, get away from your (boring?) self as much as possible.

So if you have to speak, speak in a different voice then, heh. Develop you character's voice and use it; it shouldn't be too hard.

imho


----------



## cobaltsupersport (Nov 20, 2008)

my suit has a movable jaw so i talk


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 20, 2008)

Unless it is completely necessary no.

The whole part of getting in character for me, is to get in character using body language and not my voice. That and around kids you are not supposed to talk...and I take that in big consideration when around children in costume. They tend to love walking stuffed animals, but if the stuffed animals suddenly talks to them it can freak them out.


----------



## conejo (Nov 20, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Unless it is completely necessary no.
> 
> The whole part of getting in character for me, is to get in character using body language and not my voice. That and around kids you are not supposed to talk...and I take that in big consideration when around children in costume. They tend to love walking stuffed animals, but if the stuffed animals suddenly talks to them it can freak them out.


QFT

i think chatting around a few friends or a few other furs is okay.
but its all about getting into the character.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Well I've not got a head or paws yet but when I do I'm thinking I'll try and not speak as far as possible.

I think talking to a parent, when around little kids, can help them feel better about some stranger dressed up as a cuddly animal for no apparent reason running about with their kids.
Not talk to the kids though.


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 21, 2008)

Man, I love it when fursuiters talk to me.  At AC'08 I had a nice chat at my artist's table with a guy in a fox partial whose jaw moved just enough to create the illusion of some sort of life.

With certain types of suits, namely personal suits with moving jaws, it makes so much sense to me to talk to others and even adds to the experience (that is, of a sentient being in the suit).  If I were to get a suit of my personal character, I want a moving jaw so I can chat with people no problem.

After all, anthos can talk, and it's fun when they do.  Obviously I'm not taking children into consideration here, because my personal priority would be running around at conventions.


----------



## Roland (Nov 21, 2008)

Seeing as there are a considerable amount of people that are male dressing up as female, talking probably is not the best thing to do while in you fursuit.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 21, 2008)

Roland said:


> Seeing as there are a considerable amount of people that are male dressing up as female, talking probably is not the best thing to do while in you fursuit.



That is not always the caase.

As a female, my maned wolf costume on me looks female not through padding but because it follow the natural female shape of my body. So no one at AC mistook me as a guy even though I rarely spoke while in costume.

Now every once in a while someone asked me a question but since my jaw was not articulate they had to get their ear really close to my head to hear me. I remember a girl asking "So is this your take on different colors of a fox?" I am so going to ensure that Maned Wolf V 2, will have a distinctly Maned Wolf head....and not that rounded approach I had going on my my current head.


----------



## TamaraRose (Nov 23, 2008)

moving  jaws are ok for speaking  non moving i wouldnt


----------



## Defiant (Nov 23, 2008)

Moving jaw , hell yes. My jaw doesn't move though. But I do talk quite a bit in it. I have had LONG conversations with other suiters in suit myself. WHy not? If there are kids around then it 100% no talking.
  I paid for it. Why not talk in it. I can do whatever I want to in it.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 24, 2008)

That's gonna be kind of hard to get over when I go to Anthrocon next year. I've come to really like fursuits but the not speaking thing is really awkward. Actually I'm just kind of offput by any mimes in general. I never know what to do, I just stand there and watch them and I end up being silent myself :/ Though I did play DDR with Marvin The Martian at Six Flags this year. ^^ (kicked his ass but he did pretty awesome for being in a suit I must say) And we interacted pretty well.


----------



## Talvi (Nov 24, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> That's gonna be kind of hard to get over when I go to Anthrocon next year. I've come to really like fursuits but the not speaking thing is really awkward. Actually I'm just kind of offput by any mimes in general.


Yeah, I'd find that awkward as hell too. I'd end up saying something mean. I'd never go to a convention.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 24, 2008)

Unless the jaw is uber sensitive and project your voice well, then no...But at the same time, you do not want to talk in  front of smaller children.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 24, 2008)

I've met too many cool suiters that talk and met many other cool people talking in suit myself. I don't regret doing it.
   Only the fursuit purists and elitists remain silent in suit. It's all about having fun. Don't clam up because somebody else thinks you should?
  The whole thing is anthropomorphics. ANimals with human characteristics. Maybe your character has adapted the ability to speak? If you want to think that deeply about it.
   I've even said hi to a couple of kids. I could tell it would calm them down. I am divorced and have 2 kids of my own. SO I know how to deal and interact with them quite well.
   I have even had to talk to parents downtown while the kids run up to doors at halloween after hearing CSI comments. I set them straight on thw whole thing as nicely as possible.
   There are times to talk and times not to.


----------



## TamaraRose (Nov 24, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Moving jaw , hell yes. My jaw doesn't move though. But I do talk quite a bit in it. I have had LONG conversations with other suiters in suit myself. WHy not? If there are kids around then it 100% no talking.
> I paid for it. Why not talk in it. I can do whatever I want to in it.





 well other suiters are different i more or less  was  speaking in terms of  when kids are around.... other wise you get the child that hears you speaking and there is no mouth moving so he runs Screaming to his/her mother


----------



## Defiant (Nov 24, 2008)

And on some occasions you will get the kid that is just plain scared of suiters altogether.
  You have to feel out the situation. It's all about tact.


----------

